
Android System information command line tool - sbz
https://github.com/sbz/android-sysinfo
======
sbz
android-sysinfo is a Android Native program which reports the system
properties of any android device using the system properties C API existing in
Android libc bionic.

Over the years, Android has evolved a lot and I don’t have multiples device to
test on them. This is a call for testing as I would like people to try and
report android-sysinfo on their devices to make it evolve, robust, better and
be more sustainable.

